# Presto Kitchen Kettle



## Is It Cooked All the Way (Apr 3, 2014)

We received the Presto Kitchen Kettle as a Christmas gift since we needed a deep fryer, but to be honest, I'm afraid of the thing. The temperature control heats up so much that I have to unplug the thing from the wall because it's too hot to turn off from the control. It's also not that deep so a lot of oil pops up and out when in use. I always feel like something terrible is going to happen every time I use this product to fry. I want to know if anyone else has this product and can tell me if they feel the same way and should I just not use this thing as a fryer at all? It's supposed to have multiple uses.


----------



## Zhizara (Apr 3, 2014)

I wouldn't use it.  It sounds like a bad accident waiting to happen.


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 3, 2014)

That can't be the way it's supposed to work. I would contact the company and see if you can get it replaced.


----------



## Dawgluver (Apr 3, 2014)

The reviews on Amazon are pretty decent overall.  Maybe yours is defective.


----------

